# Does England have strange bugs that leave necrotized wounds?



## Janx (Aug 24, 2017)

It's been awhile since we've had a strange discussion about something strange.

Here goes.  true story:
My wife's friend just got back from a vacation in England, where she got bit by a strange bug (no description), and ended up in the hospital.
Then she got released, returned to the US and promptly ended up in the hospital, where she just had a chunk of necrotized flesh removed.

That's all the technical data I got.  Here's the question from the title, does England have strange bugs that can do that?

Now if the friend had visited Australlia, I totally get how she could be bit by something and almost die.  Everything in Australia is poisonous.  That giant orange rock?  Poisonous.  That cuddly wallaby?  Poisonous.  That topless lady on the beach? Poisonous.  Touch nothing. And don't look at it either.

And I've grown used to Texas, where a third of all things are poisonous.  From snakes, to trees.  One in three of them has poison coated pointy things waiting to kill you like a ninja, or make a valiant effort.

But England?  Do they even have bugs over there?  I thought the Romans or Henry VIII would have wiped them out.

Any ideas English living people?


----------



## Nagol (Aug 24, 2017)

There are reports of necrotizing fasciitis introduced through insect/spider bites.  It could be that.  http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/necrotising-fasciitis/Pages/Introduction.aspx


----------



## Morrus (Aug 24, 2017)

Not that I've ever heard of. I'm no expert in bugs though.


----------



## Deset Gled (Aug 24, 2017)

Nagol said:


> There are reports of necrotizing fasciitis introduced through insect/spider bites.  It could be that.  http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/necrotising-fasciitis/Pages/Introduction.aspx




Necrotizing fasciitis can be caused by relatively normal (non-harmful) bacteria in folks with a weakened immune system.  It makes sense to me that someone traveling to a foreign region would be at higher risk, because their immune system might not be as well attuned to the local bacteria.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 24, 2017)

Deset Gled said:


> Necrotizing fasciitis can be caused by relatively normal (non-harmful) bacteria in folks with a weakened immune system.  It makes sense to me that someone traveling to a foreign region would be at higher risk, because their immune system might not be as well attuned to the local bacteria.




Sir, we are talking about England; You are the foreign one


----------



## Morrus (Aug 25, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> Sir, we are talking about England; You are the foreign one




You speak truth.


----------



## Janx (Aug 25, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Not that I've ever heard of. I'm no expert in bugs though.




I'll take that as expert testimony that there are no strange bugs in England 

They are all normal and take their tea at 4pm.

Do English people really stop to have tea at 4pm?

Wouldn't that ruin their appetite for dinner?

When's dinner?


----------



## Janx (Aug 25, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> Sir, we are talking about England; You are the foreign one




I assume Desert meant foreign, relative to the human body.

Though from the perspective of England, tourist was and infection and its immune system attacked and tried to kill or drive out the invading foreign body.  Given that the tourist went home, the latter seemed to have happened.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 25, 2017)

Janx said:


> Do English people really stop to have tea at 4pm?
> 
> Wouldn't that ruin their appetite for dinner?
> 
> When's dinner?




I can't really speak for other English people; there are 60 million of us, after all. However, I don't.


----------



## Janx (Aug 25, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I can't really speak for other English people; there are 60 million of us, after all. However, I don't.




That is rather a lot.  I imagine there wouldn't be enough cups for everyone.

Have you ever seen anybody else stop for tea?

When did they eat dinner?

Also, would it help you to speak for them if we elected you president of England?  I have an excellent plan involving mind-control tea.  We just need everybody to stop what they are doing, say around 4pm...


----------



## Kramodlog (Aug 25, 2017)

Yes. It is called fish n' chips.


----------



## Dioltach (Aug 25, 2017)

Maybe the bite was from a Komodo dragon?


----------



## Janx (Aug 25, 2017)

Kramodlog said:


> Yes. It is called fish n' chips.




So, taking you at face value that you are indeed the president of England and can speak for all of England*, everybody has fish and chips for dinner.

About when do they do that?  Relative to the mythical Tea Time at 4.  Doesn't that ruin their appetite for fish-n-chips?

These are important questions that will solve the mystery of the strange bug bite, I'm sure of it.

*falsely pretending to be the president of England is probably a crime.  Also, it would seem to intefere with my plan to install Morrus as president of England.  He seems to know a lot about what they prefer for dinner or tea and would preside over them wisely.


----------



## Janx (Aug 25, 2017)

Dioltach said:


> Maybe the bite was from a Komodo dragon?




Excellent point.  I cannot imagine England without having dragons, kimono wearing or otherwise.


----------



## Nagol (Aug 25, 2017)

Janx said:


> Excellent point.  I cannot imagine England without having dragons, kimono wearing or otherwise.




Not any more anyway.  It seems there were lots at one time http://www.wyrm.org.uk/ukdracs/


----------



## Kramodlog (Aug 25, 2017)

Janx said:


> So, taking you at face value that you are indeed the president of England and can speak for all of England*, everybody has fish and chips for dinner.
> 
> About when do they do that?  Relative to the mythical Tea Time at 4.  Doesn't that ruin their appetite for fish-n-chips?
> 
> ...



England doesn't have a president. They have an God Emperor. Everyone knows this, whether you are part of the Fellowship of Wealth or are part of the Treasonous States of America.


----------



## Janx (Aug 25, 2017)

Kramodlog said:


> England doesn't have a president. They have an God Emperor. Everyone knows this, whether you are part of the Fellowship of Wealth or are part of the Treasonous States of America.




That is largely the point of installing Morrus as president of England.  It is something the nation clearly lacks.

Then and only then can we get an answer that truly represents the people of England on whether Morrus takes tea at 4pm.

I know he says he doesn't, but he also can't speak for the rest of England.  Once he is president of England, he will be able to say that everybody in England says that Morrus doesn't take tea at 4pm.

That will rule him out as a suspect for the bite on my friend's leg.

After that, we'll need to take a look at this kramodlog character.  Something's fishy.  And it might be that plate of fish-n-chips he's holding.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 25, 2017)

Janx said:


> So, taking you at face value that you are indeed the president of England and can speak for all of England*, everybody has fish and chips for dinner.
> 
> About when do they do that?  Relative to the mythical Tea Time at 4.  Doesn't that ruin their appetite for fish-n-chips?




Now sir, you must realise everything in England depends entirely upon ones station in life relative to her Majesty.

For those of a higher class Tea is a light meal taken between Luncheon and Dinner, with Dinner being served in the evening typically after 7. Dinner may be followed by or even replaced by an informal supper. Our tea will typically consist of scones, victoria cake and tea sandwhiches, we do not eat fish and chips!

Now among those who serve, Dinner is typically taken at midday and their tea at 5 or 6 (presumably so they are ready to bring Dinner for their betters), it is they who may be found eating fish and chips for their meal.

As to Presidency for Morrus, I would be ameniable to the idea, provided that her Majesty allows it...


----------



## Staffan (Aug 26, 2017)

Janx said:


> I'll take that as expert testimony that there are no strange bugs in England
> 
> They are all normal and take their tea at 4pm.
> 
> Do English people really stop to have tea at 4pm?




I'm not English, but I've always heard it described as "Three O'clock Tea".

But then again, I wouldn't put it past a people who pronounce "Leicester" as "Lester" to take their Three O'Clock Tea at 4 pm.


----------



## Janx (Aug 26, 2017)

Staffan said:


> I'm not English, but I've always heard it described as "Three O'clock Tea".
> 
> But then again, I wouldn't put it past a people who pronounce "Leicester" as "Lester" to take their Three O'Clock Tea at 4 pm.




We may never solve the mystery of English Tea Time or strange bug bites then, if we don't know the right time.

Maybe we just have to ask Morrus the right question.  Since he does not take Tea, does he know anyone who does?

Also, it seems odd that Morrus is the only person we know is in England.  While he claims there are 59,999,999 others, what if he's the only one and simply made a rounding error?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2017)

Janx said:


> While he claims there are 59,999,999 others, what if he's the only one and simply made a rounding error?




This is entirely possible; indeed likely.


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 26, 2017)

Janx said:


> That's all the technical data I got.  Here's the question from the title, does England have strange bugs that can do that?




Any bite if it turns infected can lead to complications, but the ones in the UK that are really painful.

False widow spiders are the most venomous spider in the UK and can require treatment, seems like the most likely candidate. Video not for the squeamish.

Horse fly bites are really sore, you tend to get a red swelling and can easily get infected.

Mosquitoes are becoming more common with the rise in temperatures.

Ticks can lead to Lyme disease which is a serious condition if untreated.


----------



## cmad1977 (Aug 26, 2017)

What I loved about the U.K. Was the trains. Getting the 'luxury' ticket meant tea and biscuits. I felt very special. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2017)

cmad1977 said:


> What I loved about the U.K. Was the trains.




Nobody loves the trains.


----------



## cmad1977 (Aug 26, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Nobody loves the trains.




But the tables had cute little place settings and... 
really? No one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 27, 2017)

Bagpuss said:


> Any bite if it turns infected can lead to complications, but the ones in the UK that are really painful.
> 
> False widow spiders are the most venomous spider in the UK and can require treatment, seems like the most likely candidate. Video not for the squeamish.
> 
> ...




Shoe flies, don't bother me


----------



## Janx (Aug 28, 2017)

Bagpuss said:


> Any bite if it turns infected can lead to complications, but the ones in the UK that are really painful.
> 
> False widow spiders are the most venomous spider in the UK and can require treatment, seems like the most likely candidate. Video not for the squeamish.
> 
> ...




The False Widow Spider sounds scary enough and actually exists in the UK, so that's good enough for me.  Australia usually gets the most press for things that can kill you.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Janx (Aug 28, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Nobody loves the trains.




I think this confirms the Last Englishman Hypothesis.  Earlier, you were loathe to speak for other English People on Tea Time.  Now, you're quite certain.

You've killed them all, haven't you?  Even Stephen Hawking?


----------



## Staffan (Aug 28, 2017)

Janx said:


> I think this confirms the Last Englishman Hypothesis.  Earlier, you were loathe to speak for other English People on Tea Time.  Now, you're quite certain.
> 
> You've killed them all, haven't you?  Even Stephen Hawking?




If he has, does that make Morrus the Queen?


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 28, 2017)

Janx said:


> The False Widow Spider sounds scary enough and actually exists in the UK, so that's good enough for me.  Australia usually gets the most press for things that can kill you.
> 
> Thanks for the info!




There have been rare cases of Black Widows being found in bags of bananas, but False Widows actual have populations in the south of England, that are steadily moving north thanks to warm climates.


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 28, 2017)

cmad1977 said:


> But the tables had cute little place settings and...
> really? No one?




At best we tolerate them. When did you last visit during the steam age?

Although admittedly it seems like some of the carriages they use haven't been replace/refurbished since then.


----------



## Janx (Aug 28, 2017)

Staffan said:


> If he has, does that make Morrus the Queen?




I'm not really sure.  I believe we'd have to leave such matters to the People of England.  All one of them.


----------



## Istbor (Aug 31, 2017)

Bagpuss said:


> There have been rare cases of Black Widows being found in bags of bananas, but False Widows actual have populations in the south of England, that are steadily moving north thanks to warm climates.




They must be using some sort of English spider magic, because we all know, the climate does not change. Ever.


----------



## Azurewraith (Sep 3, 2017)

As a Englishman of 25yrs I have never heard of deadly insects who necro flesh or have or know anyone at 4pm.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 3, 2017)

Azurewraith said:


> As a Englishman of 25yrs




N00b.


----------



## Azurewraith (Sep 3, 2017)

Morrus said:


> N00b.



That's a tad unfair I can't control the date of which I was born . Now my tea tastes salty from my tears, prehaps some avocado toast will cheer me up


----------



## Bagpuss (Sep 11, 2017)

Istbor said:


> They must be using some sort of English spider magic, because we all know, the climate does not change. Ever.




Maybe not... but if you live in the UK you know weather changes every 5 minutes, usually through various shades of miserable.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 11, 2017)

Bagpuss said:


> Maybe not... but if you live in the UK you know weather changes every 5 minutes, usually through various shades of miserable.





I love all the various Britons words for Weather, they are so dank and mawky - Mizzling, Tippling, Luttering, Plothering, Pelting. Siling down like cats and dogs


----------



## Morrus (Sep 11, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> I love all the various Britons words for Weather, they are so dank and mawky - Mizzling, Tippling, Luttering, Plothering, Pelting. Siling down like cats and dogs




I’ve never heard any of those except pelting it down like cats & dogs. And I’m pretty sure I’ve never heard anybody say that out loud!


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 11, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I’ve never heard any of those except pelting it down like cats & dogs. And I’m pretty sure I’ve never heard anybody say that out loud!




yeah like Wuthering, I'd suspect most of them are northern dialect terms and now preserved only in literature and parody

I do know that Plothering comes from the Midlands, and my Prestonian grandfather used Mawky


----------



## Azurewraith (Sep 12, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> I love all the various Britons words for Weather, they are so dank and mawky - Mizzling, Tippling, Luttering, Plothering, Pelting. Siling down like cats and dogs



Can't say I have heard many either, only pelting,slinging and cats 'n' dogs.


----------



## Janx (Sep 12, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I’ve never heard any of those except pelting it down like cats & dogs. And I’m pretty sure I’ve never heard anybody say that out loud!




Morrus, could you answer this very complex scientific survey, please?

Are you sure you live in England?

Are you part of mainstream English culture?

Are you a typical English person?

-----

I suspect that everything we know about England is wrong.  We may need to send a probe.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 12, 2017)

Janx said:


> Are you part of mainstream English culture?




I play tabletop RPGs and don't support a football team. What do you think?


----------



## Janx (Sep 12, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I play tabletop RPGs and don't support a football team. What do you think?




Since you are our reliable expert on England, we'll have to assume you are definitive of English culture.


----------



## trappedslider (Sep 12, 2017)

Well..we do know he likes Doctor Who....


----------



## Azurewraith (Sep 12, 2017)

Janx said:


> Since you are our reliable expert on England, we'll have to assume you are definitive of English culture.



I only wish he was. Morrus seems like a pretty cool guy unlike the unwashed masses.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 12, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I play tabletop RPGs and don't support a football team. What do you think?




You don't support a football team - thats


----------



## Bagpuss (Sep 12, 2017)

Tonguez said:


> I love all the various Britons words for Weather, they are so dank and mawky - Mizzling, Tippling, Luttering, Plothering, Pelting. Siling down like cats and dogs




Mizzling I've heard of but wouldn't use, pelting I've heard and used frequently.

My son came up with a new one last winter. It was a mixture of snow and hail, he said it was "snailing".


----------



## Azurewraith (Sep 12, 2017)

Bagpuss said:


> Mizzling I've heard of but wouldn't use, pelting I've heard and used frequently.
> 
> My son came up with a new one last winter. It was a mixture of snow and hail, he said it was "snailing".



Kids are the best at this sort of thing my four year old came up with tomorning, as I work late so often say see you tomorrow morning.


----------



## Janx (Sep 13, 2017)

Azurewraith said:


> I only wish he was. Morrus seems like a pretty cool guy unlike the unwashed masses.




There is only Morrus.  Those unwashed masses we hear about are just Morrus before he's taken a shower.


----------



## Azurewraith (Sep 13, 2017)

Janx said:


> There is only Morrus.  Those unwashed masses we hear about are just Morrus before he's taken a shower.



Does that make me Morrus?


----------



## Janx (Sep 14, 2017)

Azurewraith said:


> Does that make me Morrus?




Yes, you are all Morrus.   It was the only way to explain away the statistical discrepancies.


----------



## Azurewraith (Sep 14, 2017)

I am Morrus!


----------



## Morrus (Sep 14, 2017)

No, I’m Spartacus.


Sent from my iPhone using EN World


----------



## Azurewraith (Sep 14, 2017)

Does this now make me Spartacus? I'm having a identity crisis.


----------



## Janx (Sep 14, 2017)

Azurewraith said:


> Does this now make me Spartacus? I'm having a identity crisis.




Hence why you are all Morrus now.  Who happen to also be Spartacus.

Don't think about it too much.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Janx (Sep 15, 2017)

wow!  Morrus has really gotten in shape.

I've never met him or been to England,  But I've learned so much through the things he's shared.  Like the fact that there's a lot of old architecture over there, and sometimes the streets are on fire.


----------

